# Frontosa live food



## lifan23 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, was wondering if its safe to feed Frontosa live Black worms. Have anyone experienced with bloat or sick Frontosa from worm?


----------



## Altophile (Aug 5, 2015)

I wouldn't do it. One reason is that you don't kno what harmful critters may come in with, on or, in the black worms.

If I were to feed frontosa live food I'd probably feed them ghost shrimp or red cherry shrimp. Obviously I would raise the cherry shrimp myself because they r too expensive to by to feed and again the water they come in with would be suspect as all lfs water is by nature. The ghost shrimp I would keep in a brackish water tank like a 10 gallon for a few days and then feedem to the big guys.

If these are baby fronts it doesn't get a whole lot better than brine shrimp, dead or alive they are awesome cichlid food.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't mess with live food. I would only consider feeders if I raised them. Too much money invested in wild caught frontosa that kick out valuable fry to take chances.

I feed frozen Canadian mysis & frozen plankton for many good reasons.

Hope that helps 

Russ


----------



## lifan23 (Dec 27, 2005)

What do you guys think about feeding Tangs frozen Hikari blood worms?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Although I can't provide a quote/citation, I recall reading blood worms are not the best for Cyphotilapia. Hikari sell frozen mysis cubes


----------



## lifan23 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been having issues with bloat. I fed some of my Haplotaxodon Frozen blood worms and one of them now have a huge stomach that about to explode. That fish must not take worms well. I recently tried New Era tropical fish food as well so I wonder if that has anything to do with the bloat. Typically I feed my fishes NLS ,Kens Spirulin flakes with frozen blood worms (non trophs, petros, and gobies of course). I was just told today by a friend NLS might not even be good because they changes some of the ingredients so its really difficult to know whats safe and whats not.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Stress can cause "float" too. How are you treating this?

You may want to check this forum out as it is more specialized for what you are dealing with: http://www.cyphos.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I get my frozen canadian mysis & frozen plankton in bulk from Jehmco (a site sponsor). Many benefits to this diet. Send me a PM if you would like to discuss.

Best wishes.

Russ


----------



## lifan23 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yea I do 60% water changes in all my tanks weekly and I've been told my water quality looks great by fellow hobbyists. I've had success treating bloat by putting fish into hospital tanks and treating with 1 tablespoon of epsom salt per 10 gallon and using Metro and Clout at the same time.

When I go too light on the medication (e.g. just metro) the fishes dont seem to make it. Anthony from SICichlids suggest I add Mysis shrimp and Krill to the diet. I think I'll try that and see how it goes. :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Good, glad to see you started treating!

Yep, the frozen foods is the way to go. They love it, convert more of it to energy with less waste and Nitrates buildup much slower. I've been doing that for years.

Btw, the size of their feces is significantly smaller as more of the food is used.

Good luck.

Russ


----------



## Altophile (Aug 5, 2015)

It is my understanding that blood worms, red worms, are right up there with hamburger and beef heart as no-nos for all tangs?

If you want to feed them the most natural, wild, food possible, I think you have to feed them cyps right lol? Think I read somewhere that they prey on sleeping cyps itw.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

In addition to cyps, they eat Leleupi, julidiochromis, and Giant Danios.

Best bet seems to be frozen mysis shrimp along with NLS


----------



## NYJetfan (Aug 19, 2014)

Id argue that the Mod is offering poor advice. Stay away from NLS with Fronts. There are three things you should feed Fronts: Krill, krill and more krill. Frozen (thawed) would be the preferred type of Krill; freeze dried will work too, although not as well as frozen. I would also supplement with some spirulina flake or pellet on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

NYJetfan said:


> Id argue that the Mod is offering poor advice. Stay away from NLS with Fronts. There are three things you should feed Fronts: Krill, krill and more krill. Frozen (thawed) would be the preferred type of Krill; freeze dried will work too, although not as well as frozen. I would also supplement with some spirulina flake or pellet on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.


+1 on frozen foods... Frozen krill, frozen (Canadian) mysis, and/or frozen plankton.

I would add that the spirulina would be better in a powder form


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

NYJetfan said:


> Id argue that the Mod is offering poor advice. Stay away from NLS with Fronts. There are three things you should feed Fronts: Krill, krill and more krill. Frozen (thawed) would be the preferred type of Krill; freeze dried will work too, although not as well as frozen. I would also supplement with some spirulina flake or pellet on a weekly or bi-weekly basis.


First, don't confuse being a mod with being an expert in all things fishy.

My advice is based on experience and research, I did keep a colony of Fronts going for 10+ years feeding mainly NLS, supplemented with frozen foods. Also, if you go over to Cyphos, you'll find many/most over there use NLS with their Fronts. That said, there are always new options and best practices coming along which is good, as otherwise we'd all still be using incandescent lights and undergravel filtration.

Out of curiosity, what is your issue with NLS? And does it pertain to all commercial fish foods? Please share your experiences and reasoning - simply saying something is great or bad does not help others understand how an opinion was formed.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I will add that I use NLS with my fry and juries. I also treat them with frozen and a shrimp-spirulina powder jello treat but NLS is my main food for frontosa fry. I do feed my mature fronts exclusively frozen for reasons already mentioned. They do get the occasional jello treat which they LOVE.

I am not aware of any problems with NLS.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## NYJetfan (Aug 19, 2014)

I have no issue with NLS. I just dont think it is a preferred food for Fronts. Just because many people do it, doesnt make it right. For example, many people eat McDonalds, I'd suggest that's not the best food for humans to ingest.

Im of the motto; if youre going to do it; do it right. The best food for Fronts is frozen krill, even if other foods work.

WRT to Russ's statement...I have not heard that power is the preferred delivery mechanism for spirulina. *** always used flakes (from Kens) or pellet/wafer from Paradigm recently or any other maker....

What is the rationale behind power?


----------

